
RadioShack files for bankruptcy. Again - vtbose
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-03-09/radioshack-successor-enters-bankruptcy-as-retail-woes-persist-j01psvmv
======
Neliquat
I assumed they all went under a decade ago when they looked like ghost towns
with a cellphone counter.

